# GloFish anyone?



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

We left earlier today for the store to go get some blood pressure kits and ended up coming back with more saltwater fish for our tank, and I got a set up for GloFish.  Has anyone else had experience with them? I am getting a school of them after the small [1.5 gallons] tank is set up. I bought a black/blue light so they will be visible that comes with the hood, too. I have been wanting some and just happened to pick that up while we were at a pet store for some hammocks. I hear they are just like normal tetras and zebra fish, anyone else had them? I'll take pictures when I get them  they are going to be so pretty. When my room is redone, it will look awesome in there. It has a black and white modern look to it, which was what my room scheme was going to be. [I'll also post pics of my room when it's done... xDD]

-Brandi


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.glofish.com/​


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link Alethea, I'm checking it out right now.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I wonder if we have those type here in Ottawa,Canada? I so hope so  I am checking it out also. 

I have a 25 gallon tank with only a couple guppies and was looking for other type of fish to house.

Aw just read that they do not have them in Canada boo :-[


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

lilangel said:


> I wonder if we have those type here in Ottawa,Canada? I so hope so  I am checking it out also.
> 
> I have a 25 gallon tank with only a couple guppies and was looking for other type of fish to house.
> 
> Aw just read that they do not have them in Canada boo :-[


Aw  I'm said to hear that. Do you ever take trips into the US? It says they don't ship them outside the US, but never said anything about taking them into other places, long as you don't release it.  

I plan on buying a school of them, I saw them in person yesterday and they are so tiny! I'm setting up the cage in a few days when I get back from a trip, probably around Tuesday, and I'll go get them and take pics. [Oh, and the rats are going with me on the trip  they did so good traveling back home, it's about as long to get to the place I'm staying. It also has a lot of rooms to let them out in]


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadly no we do not  Maybe in time hehe go to Florida or something  Seeing as Florida is not so far for us to drive from Hull,Quebec. One day  I was also looking at getting maybe gourami's just not sure what type and such yet.


----------

